# Software controlador de maquina cnc de 3 ejes



## Abel Sassone (May 12, 2009)

hola a todos,
el asunto es el siguiente, tengo una maquina cnc que utilizo para el agujereado de los pcb, lo malo es que esta maquina tiene características como para hacer mucho mas que eso, por ejemplo rutear, pero el programa que manda los datos al controlador atraves del puerto serie es terriblemente limitado,
necesito saber si se puede conseguir algún otro programa para manejar esta maquina o acaso son exclusivos?
desde ya muchas gracias.
                                                                                                                          Abel


----------



## Tomasito (May 12, 2009)

Para windows tenés el Mach 3, pero si querés tener mejor rendimiento, te recomiendo que le eches una mirada a EMC2, que es una distro de linux especialmente diseñada para CNC, que sirve para todo tipo de máquinas y propósitos: http://www.linuxcnc.org/


Salu21


----------



## Abel Sassone (May 12, 2009)

gracias Drix
pude conseguir el mach3, se ve bueno, pero por ahora no lo pude probar, igualmente me gustaría saber si no hay alguno que trabaje con DOS atraves del puerto serie, o ya es mucho pedir?


----------



## Tomasito (May 13, 2009)

Para DOS? En qué hardware lo pensás correr?


----------



## Eduardo (May 13, 2009)

Bajo DOS el mas usado es el TurboCNC ( http://www.turbocnc.com/ )

Lo que no entiendo para queres salida por puerto serie, cuando justamente este tipo de software son para no necesitar perifericos inteligentes.


----------



## Amaro (May 14, 2009)

Podrias bajarte el  KCAM es super basico para pcs antigudos

Turbo cnc corre en  DOS


----------



## Abel Sassone (May 15, 2009)

Hola, ante todo gracia a todos,
paso a explicar un poco, es una maquina alemana bastante vieja, la manejo desde la pc con un programa llamado posición bajo DOS que me lo dio el importador, ese prog manda lo datos de la coordenadas de cada agujero del pcb al controlador atraves de puerto serie y este acciona lo 3 ejes. El problema es que este programa por cada coordenada de X Y intercala si o si la bajada y subida del Z, para el agujereado es perfecto, pero la limita solo a eso!, se de maquinas iguales que las utilizan para grabados en 3D, por eso quiero liberarme de este programa.
espero haberme explicado, desde ya muchas gracias.
Abel


----------



## Tomasito (May 15, 2009)

Marca y/o modelo de la máquina? Porque al ser por puerto serie es probable que use algún protocolo propietario, habría que buscar un software que funcione con tu máquina, o bien reformar o rehacer el driver de los motores a uno por puerto paralelo que es más común.


----------



## Abel Sassone (May 17, 2009)

La marca de la máquina es Isel y creo que el protocolo es RS 232C o por lo menos eso dice arriba del conector de entrada en el controlador.
espero que puedan ayudarme porque seria un gran salvavidas para mi, saludos.
Abel


----------



## Eduardo (May 17, 2009)

Vamos por partes... Por si no lo sabes, las maquinas no son todas iguales.  
 Es alguna de estas?  http://www.isel-germany.de/products/category.php?lang=en&ID=c84 

*Aparentemente*  Lo unico que necesitas es transferirle los codigos G. Si las operaciones son sencillas lo haces a mano con el notepad.  Para algo elaborado en 3D ya necesitas buscar un CAM (no importa el SO) y aprenderlo a usar. 

Pero tambien necesitas documentacion del protocolo de comunicacion y de los codigos aceptados, porque a pesar que en general el programa NC va standard , cada fabricante tiene variaciones en el comienzo y fin de transmision y sus 'M' propios (y ni hablar de los ciclos fijos).
Un mismo programa no puede transmitirse igual a un control Fanuc que a Siemens o a Fagor, ni tampoco a un mismo control pero en maquinas de diferentes fabricantes.

Primero busca que información tenes en el manual del usuario de la perforadora o en la pagina de Isel y despues se vera como seguir.


----------



## Abel Sassone (May 20, 2009)

Si, ya se que no son todas iguales, sino no tendría estos problemas, es una maquina vieja, no aparese en la pag, la compre masomenos por el 95 a un tal Peter Minut, gracias a sus manejos y a mi ignorancia         en aquel entonces no tengo ningun manual ni nada que se le paresca.

no entiendo mucho de todo esto, no se que son los códigos G ni los M que mencionaste. Si sirve de algo aca va una explicacion detallada de lo pasos que hago para utilizar la maquina:
1º diseño el pcb con el advanced pcb de protel en win. en ese mismo prog. utilizo la opción NCDrill que genera un archivo drl con las coordenadas d cada agujero.
2º en DOS corro un prog llamado excellon que lee el drl y transformadorrma las coordenadas de absolutas a relativas y lo guarda en un .dat .
3º mismo en DOS corro el prog llamado Posicion, con el que defino el punto cero de donde arranca la maquina, la velosidad de los ejes, la profundidad a la que llega el eje Z, y un factor de multiplicacion para convertir los mm en decimas de pulgadas. una ves echo esto le doy la orden de mandar os datos al controlador, y por ultimo la arranco desde el controlador.

Y eso es todo, espero sirva de algo, saludos 
Abel


----------



## Eduardo (May 21, 2009)

Los codigos G y M son pertenecen a la programacion estandar ISO que usan "casi" todos los controles  numericos. 
Que yo me acuerde, en el 95 Minuth vendia dos marcas, una que fabricaban ellos y otra importada. Y anda a saber si usaban lenguajes y protocolos estandar.   
Minuth todavia existe --> pediles información http://www.minuth.com/
Si no te dan bola, te queda hacer ingenieria inversa revisando el formato del archivo generado por el programa Posicion y de lo que manda por el puerto serie.


----------



## Abel Sassone (May 25, 2009)

Hola,
lo de pedirle información a minuth lo veo difícil
lo que mas me interezo es lo que menciono Drix mas arriba de modificar el controlador para que funcione con el paralelo, imagino que seria como hacer una interfaz utilizando los modulos, no? 
conocen a alguien que lo halla echo?


----------



## Amaro (Jun 2, 2009)

yo e visto que el kcam posee un control para trabajar por serial


----------



## alex20551 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hola a todos necesito hacer una fresadora cnc  para tallar acrÍlicos y no consigo unas planos para hacer la controladora y los dreiver de los motores paso a paso si tienen alguna informaciÓn de estas se les agradece mucho


----------



## luisbermudez (Mar 31, 2011)

alex20551 dijo:


> Hola a todos necesito hacer una fresadora cnc  para tallar acrÍlicos y no consigo unas planos para hacer la controladora y los dreiver de los motores paso a paso si tienen alguna informaciÓn de estas se les agradece mucho



Busca en google la página de esteca55 allí encontrarás toda la información que necesitas.-


----------



## matiasdanielruiz (Mar 31, 2011)

Te dejo un programa que encontre en la red


----------



## pandacba (Abr 2, 2011)

Alex en la red esta lleno de info al respecto e incluso soft de uso libre para este proposito, busca en el navegador como router CNC vas a encontrar toneladas de info


----------



## santosprotones (Nov 1, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Los codigos G y M son pertenecen a la programacion estandar ISO que usan "casi" todos los controles  numericos.
> Que yo me acuerde, en el 95 Minuth vendia dos marcas, una que fabricaban ellos y otra importada. Y anda a saber si usaban lenguajes y protocolos estandar.
> Minuth todavia existe --> pediles información http://www.minuth.com/
> Si no te dan bola, te queda hacer ingenieria inversa revisando el formato del archivo generado por el programa Posicion y de lo que manda por el puerto serie.



mmm por que no pruebas con mastercam yo tengo el x5 y me funciona muy bien solo que si es un poco complicado al principio para aprenerlo pero no se si te de lo que necesitas de todos modos te dejo el dato


----------



## lcrs11 (Abr 5, 2015)

Una consulta, saben de algun programa cnc que sea por el puerto USB, tengo en mente iniciar un proyecto.

Mi idea es hacerlo con un pic18F4550, y este sera el encargado de leer los comandos G e interpretarlos, para eso necesito de un software.


----------



## Yetrox (Abr 5, 2015)

lcrs11 dijo:


> Una consulta, saben de algun programa cnc que sea por el puerto USB, tengo en mente iniciar un proyecto.
> 
> Mi idea es hacerlo con un pic18F4550, y este sera el encargado de leer los comandos G e interpretarlos, para eso necesito de un software.



Quetal este http://www.cncdudez.co.uk/2006-frame/cncdudezsoftware.html







http://www.planet-cnc.com/index.php?page=diy


----------

